# 1” Box-joint dilemma.



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I have a porter cable ½” box joint template it’s 1 inch on center which I have used to make even spaced ½” box joint for several years.
I need to make 1-inch box joint on walnut ¾” thick. 
If I use a 1” router bit, the pins will be larger than 1 inch so that will not work.!
If I use a larger bit, there’s 99% possibility of breaking the pins. 
The boards are too large and heavy for the router table (48” x 18”) .
So, nothing comes to mind at this point.
Any ideas router Brethrens?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The only thing that come to mine is to make a templete (use hardboard) and use a pattern bit with the bearing on the bottom of the bit,1/2" one should work fine,then clamp the stock to the work bench and clamp the templet to it.

Then use the plunge router and cut out the pins, you can also use brass guides but the templet needs to be over size in the slots and they must on the button.
Use carpet tape to make the templet that's to say stick a board on it and use it to make a stop point when you cut the slots out on the band saw in the templet.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1309
OR
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1306


Hope this helps

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Making a template was the first thing I did as you can see from the pic.
It’s ¾” pins by 1-1/4 space with 2” on center which yields a 1” box joint using a 5/8 template guide with ½” router bit but the results are disastrous. 
The reason is when the router goes in the feed direction is normal clockwise. That works for ½” box joint since the stock is removed at one shot, but using that to make a two pass results in pins breaking due to the out direction of the router bit. 
The only thing I haven’t tried that might work but it’s very time consuming is to use the original ½” box-joint template and use two ½” off-set bars and make two passes. But the chances of all pins coming out perfect is very slim. 
More cuts = more variation. 
I guess that's why no one makes 1" box-joint template.And that’s made on a table saw ( the EZ way)


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the input and links BJ.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think using one bit will to do the job but you will need to made a new templet for a 3/4" or 1 1/8" bit with the bearing on the bottom of the bit.
That's to say you don't need to use the brass guides because the bearing will do the same job only better. 
The pattern bit is made just for what you want to do. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1310

Just a note *** I need to use my 1 1/8" pattern bit tomorrow to put in a 1 1/4 slot for some T-track that's just under 1 1/4" by a 1/16".
So to say they do come in handy  for other jobs.

Good Luck
Bj


----------

